# Tactical Signal Unit?



## Equalizer (Mar 12, 2009)

Well it's proving EXTREMELY difficult for a prior service fellow such as my self, to get a 35M job 
So I'm looking for a plan B. I love what the Intel community has to offer in the Army, and especially in the civilian sector, moreover I'm attracted to HUMINT because of the ability to be on a tactical level operating with a HTT. Is there a tactical arm to Signal Intel ?


----------



## car (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you know what Signals Intelligence is? Your question would probably be better stated like this: Are there tactical assignments for Signals Intelligence specialists.

The answer is "yes."


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 12, 2009)

car said:


> Do you know what Signals Intelligence is? Your question would probably be better stated like this: Are there tactical assignments for Signals Intelligence specialists.
> 
> The answer is "yes."



Thanks for the correction !
What are those assignments ?


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 12, 2009)

Equalizer said:


> Thanks for the correction !
> What are those assignments ?




I suggest you take this to PM incase this breeches OPSEC.

Thanks.


----------



## car (Mar 12, 2009)

Equalizer said:


> Thanks for the correction !
> What are those assignments ?



Go here https://www.hrc.army.mil/site/protect/Active/epmpmilang/mi/98c.htm if you have CAC access or an AKO account. You will need to log in. Scroll down toward FAQ. SFC Walker lists all possible assingments for MOS 35N.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL, you know hearing Signals Intelligence always makes me laugh harder than hearing Army Intelligence.   And I'm speaking from personal experience, there's not a lot of "Intelligence" in the "Signals" world.  

No offence car. ;)


----------



## car (Mar 12, 2009)

gdamadg said:


> LOL, you know hearing Signals Intelligence always makes me laugh harder than hearing Army Intelligence.   And I'm speaking from personal experience, there's not a lot of "Intelligence" in the "Signals" world.
> 
> No offence car. ;)



None taken. It's morphing into Cyber Intelligence (maybe "splintering off" is a better term) - that's part of the reason I was selected for my current job even if it's not coded for my MOS. Although there will always be a place for SIGINT as long as people transmit signals of some kind.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2009)

car said:


> None taken. It's morphing into Cyber Intelligence (maybe "splintering off" is a better term) - that's part of the reason I was selected for my current job even if it's not coded for my MOS. Although there will always be a place for SIGINT as long as people transmit signals of some kind.



We're doing similar things up here, although I think most of those plans are on hold with the current Op Tempo, but with the idea of creating a couple of general communication/information MOS's and the ability to do lateral moves to specialities according to aptitude at any rank.  No sense in putting someone in front of a computer if they are just going to get mad at it.


----------



## car (Mar 12, 2009)

gdamadg said:


> We're doing similar things up here, although I think most of those plans are on hold with the current Op Tempo, but with the idea of creating a couple of general communication/information MOS's and the ability to do lateral moves to specialities according to aptitude at any rank.  No sense in putting someone in front of a computer if they are just going to get mad at it.



We've created a new Net Warfare Battalion @ Ft. Meade (Big surprise there ). Every Soldier in INSCOM, reagardless of MOS, from PVT - CPT had to an "aptitude" test to ID certain skill sets. And it will soon be given at MEPS stations.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2009)

car said:


> We've created a new Net Warfare Battalion @ Ft. Meade (Big surprise there ). Every Soldier in INSCOM, reagardless of MOS, from PVT - CPT had to an "aptitude" test to ID certain skill sets. And it will soon be given at MEPS stations.



Very good idea.  I honestly think that there needs to be better testing in the initial stages of recruitment, give these young kids a better idea of what they may be capable of and us a better idea of where to place them.  You'll always get the ones that are uber smart but still want to be a "plain ol' grunt" but we all need to be smarter to build a stronger Army; even the "plain ol' grunt".


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 14, 2009)

car said:


> Go here https://www.hrc.army.mil/site/protect/Active/epmpmilang/mi/98c.htm if you have CAC access or an AKO account. You will need to log in. Scroll down toward FAQ. SFC Walker lists all possible assingments for MOS 35N.



Unfortunately I can't access those sites


----------



## Swill (Mar 14, 2009)

car said:


> We've created a new Net Warfare Battalion @ Ft. Meade (Big surprise there ). Every Soldier in INSCOM, reagardless of MOS, from PVT - CPT had to an "aptitude" test to ID certain skill sets. And it will soon be given at MEPS stations.



I took that test. They didn't tell us what it was-- just put it down in front of us and told us to take it (that sounded gay). I don't think I answered one question correctly.


----------



## BravoOne (Mar 15, 2009)

Equalizer said:


> Well it's proving EXTREMELY difficult for a prior service fellow such as my self, to get a 35M job
> So I'm looking for a plan B. I love what the Intel community has to offer in the Army, and especially in the civilian sector, moreover I'm attracted to HUMINT because of the ability to be on a tactical level operating with a HTT. Is there a tactical arm to Signal Intel ?



Maybe I am missing something but what seems to be the problem getting a 35M position being prior service? Active duty NCOs are being sent to the reclass course and I know that NG and Reserve units are sending guys out to the reclass courses for HUMINT collector and every other MI MOS. Care to elaborate on the difficulty you are having? Is it because of Security Clearance issues or something? I would be happy to point you to a recruiter so I can get another Sgt Major of the Army Certificate of Achievement ;)


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 16, 2009)

BravoOne said:


> Maybe I am missing something but what seems to be the problem getting a 35M position being prior service? Active duty NCOs are being sent to the reclass course and I know that NG and Reserve units are sending guys out to the reclass courses for HUMINT collector and every other MI MOS. Care to elaborate on the difficulty you are having? Is it because of Security Clearance issues or something? I would be happy to point you to a recruiter so I can get another Sgt Major of the Army Certificate of Achievement ;)


It has nothing to do with any issues I may have, security is fine, test scores are good, physical is perfect.....it's just that I'm prior service.........that's what they say at MEPS (I hate those people). I don't want to go part time mainly because I want a full time paycheck, here in California jobs are scarce. Any info is appreciated !!


----------



## 104TN (Mar 16, 2009)

Equalizer said:


> It has nothing to do with any issues I may have, security is fine, test scores are good, physical is perfect.....it's just that I'm prior service.........that's what they say at MEPS (I hate those people). I don't want to go part time mainly because I want a full time paycheck, here in California jobs are scarce. Any info is appreciated !!



PM me. I can have my sister recruit you from where she's at.


----------



## BravoOne (Mar 16, 2009)

Too easy! Do your thing Rick! I'm sure everyone on this board has a recruiter who'd love a Prior Service Soldier to walk in ready to go with MOS in mind. You should be good to go now Equalizer. MEPS people always have their own priorities. I was about to say getting a para/line number for a NG or Reserve unit for 35M is no problem. I would think that with an AD recruiter looking out for you it's just a matter of looking in their laptop and working it out. Bet you'll find a 35M contract to re-up into now. Good luck!


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 17, 2009)

BravoOne said:


> Too easy! Do your thing Rick! I'm sure everyone on this board has a recruiter who'd love a Prior Service Soldier to walk in ready to go with MOS in mind. You should be good to go now Equalizer. MEPS people always have their own priorities. I was about to say getting a para/line number for a NG or Reserve unit for 35M is no problem. I would think that with an AD recruiter looking out for you it's just a matter of looking in their laptop and working it out. Bet you'll find a 35M contract to re-up into now. Good luck!



I hope so, I should find out today !!!


----------



## 104TN (Mar 17, 2009)

Shot out.


----------



## KingTomis (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello all, I'm a DEP'r with a 35n contract, leave for boot in two months.

I'm interested in the tactical side of SIGINT but am wondering if in order to be the best SIGINT analyst possible if it's better to do my time in a strategic unit, then put in my papers to go to group, or if a tactical SIGINT analyst is what I want to do should I try to do that right out of AIT?  If I want a tactical assignment what choices should I put on my "dream sheet"?

Is it a possibility to get on a SOT-A/B after gaining some experience as a 35n or is it strictly for language trained soldiers?  What other kind of assignments are there for a 35n that wishes to leave the FOB?

Lastly is there any books that I should look into buying pertaining to SIGINT, or Intel work?  I figure there is only so much PT one can do in any given day so might as well read everything I can when the sun is down to help with my understanding of SIGINT.

Sorry for rattling off question after question but given the nature of the job it's difficult to find much information on it.  If any of my questions touch on anything concerning OPSEC, my apologies, it was not my intention.


----------



## car (Mar 25, 2009)

My first assignment as a 98C was Ft. Bragg. While still in school, I traded a strategic assignment in Germany for it. I've never regretted it. I've been lucky enough over the years to serve at all levels -tactical, strategic, national. So the opportunities are there to become well rounded.

If you want to eventually go to a SF group, my advice is to try to go to a Division first and make a rep as solid Soldier, a good analyst (really more systems these daze) and a self-starter.


----------



## AugieSpook (Mar 25, 2009)

from ditty-bop to blackberry, if it communicates, it can be tracked, decrypted and used as intel.  now if someone could just make the vcr to stop flashing 1200.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 11, 2009)

*Net Warfare Battalion*



car said:


> We've created a new Net Warfare Battalion @ Ft. Meade (Big surprise there ). Every Soldier in INSCOM, reagardless of MOS, from PVT - CPT had to an "aptitude" test to ID certain skill sets. And it will soon be given at MEPS stations.



Pardon my ignorance, but is that a new MOS being created? Separate from 35L, 35N, 35P, etc?


----------



## steveshore400 (Feb 2, 2013)

Speaking of tactical SIGINT does anyone know where the Army's first tactical SIGINT unit was formed?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2013)

steveshore400 said:


> Speaking of tactical SIGINT does anyone know where the Army's first tactical SIGINT unit was formed?


 
Try google...


----------

